# Wild Wood Ducks



## GAJoe (Feb 24, 2020)

These are not your city or state park ducks. These ducks blast off at any hint of a human being present. I asked Santa for some Shadow Grass Blades camo coat and waders just for this beaver pond so I could get close enough for some photo opp's. The camo has paid off and the waders made a fall while walking the beaver dam no big deal. But I guess the duck hunters out there know that already. I went two mornings with below freezing temps. The views and pictures were worth the effort. I'll never forget it.
Enjoy!
P.S. I hope whoever invented the "hot Hands" hand warmers is a rich man. He's earned every bit of it.


----------



## natureman (Feb 24, 2020)

Excellent!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 24, 2020)

Beautiful pics!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 24, 2020)

To sneak up on Woodies while feeding makes you the Man! We always got them coming to roost or leaving. Creek or pond jumping them was futile. Be very careful of those waders. They will make a man walk back to the truck nekkid in freezing weather.


----------



## GAJoe (Feb 24, 2020)

natureman said:


> Excellent!


Thanks Mark!


----------



## GAJoe (Feb 24, 2020)

Lukikus2 said:


> Beautiful pics!


Thanks!


----------



## GAJoe (Feb 24, 2020)

Lukikus2 said:


> To sneak up on Woodies while feeding makes you the Man! We always got them coming to roost or leaving. Creek or pond jumping them was futile. Be very careful of those waders. They will make a man walk back to the truck nekkid in freezing weather.


I got in place at the crack of dawn. I was working my way along the dam with the beaver swimming up to check me out and it started raining Wood Ducks within 50 ft of me. I froze being careful not to spook them. They got together and headed to the "honey hole" in the first picture with all the frozen stuff. With their back to me I made it  a few more feet to a clump of trees that offered some cover. They were 75 to 100 yards away when I got the feeding images. Wish I had one of those big lens.


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 24, 2020)

Awesome captures Joe!  Fine job!


----------



## Turpentine (Feb 25, 2020)

All nice photos. The 3rd is incredible.


----------



## GAJoe (Feb 25, 2020)

wvdawg said:


> Awesome captures Joe!  Fine job!


Thanks!


----------



## GAJoe (Feb 25, 2020)

Turpentine said:


> All nice photos. The 3rd is incredible.


Thanks!


----------



## oldguy (Feb 25, 2020)

WOW!
Turned the computer screen upside down on #3 and you can't tell the bottom from the top!
Beautiful pictures of a beautiful little bird.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2020)

Beautiful!


----------



## GAJoe (Feb 25, 2020)

oldguy said:


> WOW!
> Turned the computer screen upside down on #3 and you can't tell the bottom from the top!
> Beautiful pictures of a beautiful little bird.


Thanks!


----------



## GAJoe (Feb 25, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## bear claw (Feb 25, 2020)

Great shots


----------



## RedHills (Feb 25, 2020)

The coolest duck!

Nice shots


----------



## GAJoe (Feb 25, 2020)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 25, 2020)

Awesome shots!


----------



## GAJoe (Feb 25, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> Awesome shots!


thanks!


----------



## believer (Feb 28, 2020)

Mighty fine. Wildlife photography is definitely 90% skill and 10% luck. It takes getting out there.


----------



## rip18 (Mar 4, 2020)

Sweet shots on some tough to photograph birds!


----------



## GAJoe (Mar 4, 2020)

Thanks guys!


----------



## atlashunter (Apr 9, 2020)

Love the one of the drake with the reflection.


----------



## believer (Apr 10, 2020)

AWESOME pics. Can't beat flat water and birds in flight.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 10, 2020)

Every time I see a wood duck I'm amazed at how beautiful they are!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## GAJoe (Apr 11, 2020)

Glad to.
 Me too.
 It's one of the animals that Jesus shows us what a wonderful artist he is. All that beautiful artwork didn't happen by chance. Evolution would only require one distinct visible difference to identify it's own species. Wood Ducks are a work of art.


----------

